# Does it REALLY matter?



## lindyhopkins (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi everyone. My name is Stephanie and I am a beginning horse enthusiast. I am interested in learning about the ins and outs of showing horses, but am pretty ignorant. 

Here is my question of the day: Does it really matter what my horse's tack looks like? I know how expensive "show tack" is and have also noticed that none of it is actually required in the ring, as long as your tack is neat and trim. 

Do you think it makes a difference in the judge's minds (and in the score) if I have tooled and silver-donned tack?

I am anxious to hear your opinions on the matter! Feel free to share your experience. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MyPersonalJester (Mar 10, 2007)

It depends on what your showing in, and the judge.
Obviously you have to have the right kind of tack, ie no western tack in an english class. But it really SHOULDNT matter how nice your tack is. Unfortunetly, some judges will mark down because they think you dont belong. Its wrong, its prejudice, but its part of this world.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

It depends on what discipline you are showing in. You want your tack to be clean and in good condition for all classes. Most importantly, many classes have restrictions and regulations on what type of tack can be used.
What class will you be showing in?


----------



## DressageOrBust (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes first off the right style of tack is important to what you're doing!  Of course you don't want a curb bit in an English class or a Pelham in a Western class 

My tack was NOT expensive nor does it drip w' silver. But of course we don't do any higher level showing either. I paid $400 for my saddle, and about $50 for my bridle in both diciplines. I ALWAYS go to used tack sales looking for newer items.

Overall I don't go all out because I simply can't afford to. Sometimes it's all I can do to pay my entry fees but we work hard for it, and it's rewarding no matter how we do in the show. I am still happy if we get last in EVERY class! 8)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

If you are considering doing turnout classes to be competitve you need the right tack which is usually quite expensive. However if showing in other classes clean, neat and properly fitting tack is perfectly acccptable.sonally have never bought a brand new show saddle and i have competed up to Royal level her in Australia. My first show saddle was $250 it shouldn't affect a judge.


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

I bought expensive stuff for the show brand new probably several thousand just for show attire, My butt got kicked by a friend who didn't have all expensive stuff. Its really how neat and tidy you are and your horses performance. You could have the bnest of evderything but if your horse acts up it doesn't matter. Just remember "Make it pretty" that goes for your riding as well.


----------



## MrEques (Jul 21, 2007)

Sad to say, but it sure does.

Not for riders, but snobby and stuffy judges.

Good Luck!


----------

